# Diabetes Type 1



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

My 6 year old nephew has been diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes over a year now. Things got tough with also some issues with Neurology and Kidney problems. 

At his age, he is handling it well and the treatment he gets from Dubai Hospital is commendable but hope things could be better.

Has anyone experienced or seen anyone in family and friends go through this and can share info to make things better?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

The only thing i do not like about Dubai hospital... 
from 2010 onwards is that all the senior (experienced) docters are English Arab and all others are young Pakistani/ other Arab Trainees working with sales target... They have privatized everything... cost cutting...

they do not treat the patient on time in order to make things critical and then charge you extra... if you get admitted for chest pain they take a radiology for abdomen as well in order to reach sales target... 

Oh!!! they do a CBC test everyday just to add to the bill... as if blood is over flowing in your body....

All the nurses have a Pharmacy sales target to sell nutritional medicine to the patient... such as giving a drip of sodium water whole day... 

They are good doctor's but under an immense sales target pressure...
So ones in a while if an over dose makes you more ill... 

You can go to Tawam hospital AL Ain... (they have a internal contract with dubai hospital... if a docter recommends... tawam will take your case...)

They all are same but Tawam hospital have affiliation from Johns Hopkins Medicine.... if that matters to you... they do specialize in Pediatrics Neurology... this is a rare specialization in Gulf... i know someone getting treated at the moment...

I assume that you do not have health insurance for you nephew... otherwise you would not take a baby to dubai hospital... 

Tawam/ Dubai hospital gives free treatment to many who cannot afford expensive medicine...

I am born in Rashid Hospital and i Know half of Dubai who are born in Dubai Hospital... 
Dubai hospital used to be good... now i would not recommend this hospital to an enemy as well...


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

dxbexpat said:


> My 6 year old nephew has been diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes over a year now. Things got tough with also some issues with Neurology and Kidney problems.
> 
> At his age, he is handling it well and the treatment he gets from Dubai Hospital is commendable but hope things could be better.
> 
> Has anyone experienced or seen anyone in family and friends go through this and can share info to make things better?


If you have private medical insurance then I'd highly recommend you to get appointment with Dr. Hubert K. Penninckx at American Hospital. Type 1 Diabetes is quite complicated and good medical care is extremely important.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

*Type 1*



nm62 said:


> The only thing i do not like about Dubai hospital...
> from 2010 onwards is that all the senior (experienced) docters are English Arab and all others are young Pakistani/ other Arab Trainees working with sales target... They have privatized everything... cost cutting...
> 
> they do not treat the patient on time in order to make things critical and then charge you extra... if you get admitted for chest pain they take a radiology for abdomen as well in order to reach sales target...
> ...


Frequent visits to Welcare hospital for wheezing issues ended up on repeated drips. Check was not kept on sugar levels and before we knew Type 1 was already in control. Due to this experience we moved to Dubai Hospital where every instance has received excellent care. We have Insurance and Dubai Hospital is by choice not due to non-insurance.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

dxbexpat said:


> Frequent visits to Welcare hospital for wheezing issues ended up on repeated drips. Check was not kept on sugar levels and before we knew Type 1 was already in control. Due to this experience we moved to Dubai Hospital where every instance has received excellent care. We have Insurance and Dubai Hospital is by choice not due to non-insurance.




Wheezing is not a very big problem if treated correctly...
It is common in Children and elderly people...

they just need to suck all the (Sputum) bulgum from mouth preferably when the person is sleeping... 

and give that fumes liquid in oxygen mask which makes a person cough and spit out more sputum... 

wheezing generally makes chest infection which is curable in 3 -5 day maximum...

Again if treated correctly Only...

If you have insurance why on earth are you going to dubai hospital.... 
Dubai hospital might be nice to you because the child is already suffering...

American hospital is my favorite... 

check with your insurance company what all hospitals do they cover.... Give me few names from that list... may be we can short list something... 

 when i was a baby and i use to go to one of these Gems schools.... 
One fine day we all were taken on field trip to a brand new building (very well equipped empty hospital).... 
We all came back and were told this is welcare hospital and next time you fall sick come here to gain 50 % discount.... 

This is part of Varkey group (An organization existing/ breathing to make profit )


----------

